

One of the best interactive news pieces I've seen on the web, props Guardian. - benrr
http://static.guim.co.uk/interactivestore/2012/12/28/1356717446349/309898/index.html
Saw this whilst browsing for news this evening, just wanted to commend the Guardian's work and share it with y'all.
======
ummjackson
Am I the only person who finds these things impossible to scroll through and
read properly? It frustrates me more than anything.

~~~
webwanderings
You're not the only one.

